
Ten Steps Ahead - What Separates Successful Business Visionaries - MarlonPro
http://www.productivitybits.com/book-review-ten-steps-ahead-what-separates-successful-business-visionaries-from-the-rest-of-us
======
MarlonPro
This is a short, good read. A part of the book is spent on the personal, face-
to-face conversation between the author and Steve Jobs

